# 10w40 4 stroke oil



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I use Rotella T6. I have used it for about 10 years without issue. Bobs the oil guy is a good place to research oils.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I hear those Yamaha's make oil, so I wouldn't sweat it if you are a little low. Just busting balls


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ain't 10w40, just 10w40 what makes Yamaha oil so special
i use just good auto oil on my 4 stroke


----------

